

Ask HN: Domain name suggesters - aj

Is there any site which will say take a word and try to locate available domain names on all the various TLDs and combination thereof?<p>I've been going crazy coming up with a half decent domain name to find that they are usually taken :(<p>I tried domain pigeon but registrations are closed there you need to be registered to view anything lower than 5 character domain name..
======
jqueryin
There's an interesting one which uses some of the less common country TLDs to
come up with some unique combinations (i.e. bit.ly):

<http://www.domai.nr>

------
ecaradec
I use : <http://domaintyper.com/> and <http://www.bustaname.com/>

